# Spending a birthday ALONE



## Guitar17 (Jun 17, 2014)

For the past 2 years, I've not had a birthday celebration of any sort. I just sit by myself at home like any other day. I kind of wish I had someone to be with on my birthday, but I get so anxious that I am a bother to their schedule. It gets quite lonely.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually only celebrate with my immediate family. No friends to call and no girl to have special plans with.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> I usually only celebrate with my immediate family. No friends to call and no girl to have special plans with.


Same with me and my immediate family. We don't really do big parties and celebrations, it's usually going to dinner, going home to sing Happy Birthday and watching a movie together or something.

At times I do wish we did more, though. (Then again, I wish I had more friends and a GF to do them with as well.) It's good to celebrate milestones and special occasions.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a good birth day I guess then. I live the same thing too


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

If it means anything, Happy Birthday


----------



## rocky085 (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy birthday Guitar17 

Had the same feeling a couple of months ago. 
I always put wrong DOB on my FB account. Cause I do not want people to wish me after looking at the FB notification. 

My birthday was 8 apr and I have put 10 apr ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, some called me on 2nd, some called me on 4th, just two people called on 8th and the rest called me on 10th apr........
(I just said "THANKS MATE FOR REMEMBERING MY BDAY" to everyone)

Was alone on my birthday was planning on going to the mall but could not go alone. 
just sat at home till evening got depressed went to a friends place (no one knew that it was my birthday) I offered them lets get some alcohol tonight they were like I got work tomorrow, I do not drink on LENT days or something else and on 10th they called me to wish me happy birthday and I told them that my birthday was on 8th apr (they all cursed me) 

Well I do not know if it's right or wrong. May be my SA is making me do this sought of things ..


----------



## Guitar17 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks rocky for the happy birthday , and happy late-birthday to you too!

Maybe you changed your birthday on Facebook because you wanted to see if anyone cared to remember that is was the 8th, not the 10th? I know that for the last two years I didn't tell my friends that it was my birthday, and most of them didn't even know.


----------



## Incognitoforlife (Jun 8, 2014)

I haven't had a birthday party or birthday call in 5+ years only my mother and grandparents wish me a happy birthday its a lonely feeling, seeing everyone else having partys, going to clubs etc. Just have to deal with it life has lots of surprises...


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

Happy belated birthday, if it's any consolation


----------



## Skywalka (Apr 28, 2014)

Happy birthday! I know what its like to be alone on your birthday, not fun.


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!

I can't even remember the last time someone outside of my family wished me a happy birthday. This year not even all of my siblings wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## lostandlost (Jun 21, 2014)

happy birthday. i'm srry u had to spend it alone.. don't u have any immediate family that u could celebrate with? thats who i celebrate with now anyways kinda lonely
:hb


----------



## thombom (Jun 21, 2014)

This year was a new low, i was even staying with my brother and only my mom and aunts noticed, my aunts knew because facebook notified them. I'm facebook friends with my brother and my sister in law. Oh, and this is about the time one of my sisters stopped talking to me. All my sisters are my favourite, so that hurt.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

These days I almost prefer it.


----------



## LiamTheLoser (Jun 25, 2014)

I understand. I'm going to 18 in 1 month from now and i'll be in my room alone on my 18th birthday you talk about "quite lonely" it's all because people don't understand me. this is what happens when the world turns on you.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

ChuckBrown said:


> These days I almost prefer it.


lol, same here.
I don't want a fuss. I hate things like family engagements/birthdays/weddings etc.

my favourite Christmas day was one I spent entirely by myself last year. Just me and my dog, tasty food, and ''home alone'' movie on repeat!!


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I also am frequently alone on my birthday, and just this past year I made a thread about it. I wish one day I can at least have a gf if not friends to spend it with.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

The last time I did something with other people for my birthday was 2009. However, I'm not usually depressed on my birthday. I do something nice and enjoyable on my birthday. Like eat my favorite foods, play a computer game, watch a movie, buy a new TV or a new phone, etc. Birthdays alone can be fun if you plan it properly.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Usually I spend my birthday alone, though I might have a small get-together with my family when I'm in town. I guess it doesn't really bother me anymore; I don't really have any expectations.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Guitar17 said:


> For the past 2 years, I've not had a birthday celebration of any sort. I just sit by myself at home like any other day. I kind of wish I had someone to be with on my birthday, but I get so anxious that I am a bother to their schedule. It gets quite lonely.


I've done this since I was 13 : p since my cousin got his first GF and stoped talking to me :< Ah well :]


----------



## Dewdlz (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't celebrated my birthday in many years, it's just another day to me.


----------

